# Docs to go



## jachris (9 Juillet 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai l'intention d'utiliser mon nouvel iPhone 3GS comme mon ancien palm, c'est à dire en éditant des fichiers word et excel.
J'ai l'application Docs to go, ainsi que Quicksheet (tableur) et fileaid, mais je ne comprends pas comment transférer des fichiers word et excel créés sur mon mac, et les utiliser. Je ne vois pas l'équivalent du finder.
Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution pas trop compliquée ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## twinworld (10 Juillet 2009)

si vous allez jeter un oeil sur le site de l'éditeur, vous constatez qu'il faut télécharger une application à installer sur son ordi pour synchroniser le mac et l'iphone
http://www.dataviz.com/products/documentstogo/iphone/index.html?device_id=577


----------

